# spotting 10dpt (previously called hols during 2ww)



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

just thought i'd pop by to say hello.

am on holiday now in the caribbean and i have to say girls, I RECOMMEND IT!
yesterday dh and i laughed so much and had such a good day and i kept thinking my god, i'm glad i'm not at home.

the 9hr flight was fine, not to bad at all. i kept going for walks and drank lots of water and we were greatly cheered by the fact that the airline's colour was orange. this meant that the flight attendants all wore orange too. a sign, perhaps?

the beach bag we brought also has a giant orange circle on it which we think is very special and dh managed to buy a pair of orange pants to bring with him!

it's now 9dpo and 6dpt and still no symptoms. none at all. my belly is still massive, very bloated and i look vay preggers which is slightly depressing.

also, last night we were asked if we wanted to go horse riding through jungle! and i did want to sooo much but had to indicate i couldn't. the man guessed that i was preg and i just let him think it. i felt this will now jinx us but dh reassures me that i wasn't technically lying as i might be and besides, there is no way i could have gone.

and one last thing: i haven't been swimming whatsoever. although i am tempted to take up the opportunity to swim with dolphins and sea lions at the weekend...

will keep you posted.

rosiebadgirl

xxx

p.s- my phone has no signal just incase i have been sent any texts...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Sounds like you're having a fabulous time and just what the doctor ordered 

...and I think all those orange signs can only add to the positivity   and your DH is correct...you are PUPO...pregnant until prooven otherwise 

Sending you lots & lots of positive thoughts & sticky vibes    

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

enjoy the rest of your hol Rosie, I'm thinking of you with everything crossed!!!

Rach x


----------



## keeks (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Rosiedbadgirl,

I am on 2ww after tx in Barbados and was told by my clinic that swimming was absolutely fine in the sea and in the pool. Once they are in they are in and its ups to them.

good luck
keeks xxx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

things this end have taken a turn for the worse i’m afraid. last night my cm changed colour just like it did last cycle a couple of days before my period arrived – which was day 11. well tomorrow is day 11 and I know it is on it’s way. i’m pretty heartbroken. all the signs of it ending before i even get to test date are there and despite my previous ‘I can handle another failed cycle’ approach, it seems now that i might not be able to.

i broke my heart crying last night. it’s all just so unfair. dh and I had a talk this morning over breakfast and agreed to start our first FET in the summer holidays, about 8 weeks from now. that is helping a little but when the i first see that flash of red I can’t imagine it will help at all. girls, i'm dreading the blood.

i will have to stop writing now as I’m getting myself upset. will let you know what happens from here.

rosie xx


----------



## barty1.. (Jun 1, 2006)

ah rosie, been following you're progress and so sorry to read that you feel things are not going well, i really hope the change in cm is due to implantation, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and dh .  really hope you can enjoy the rest of you're holiday. xx oonagh


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

has anyone had brown spotting on 10dpt and still come away with a BFP?

i'm silly for even looking for hope as i know in my heart it hasn't worked. the whole time since they were put back i have been completely devoid of symptoms. no af pains, no nothing.

and now this - spotting on day 10. last cycle af arrived on day 11. the only difference is that last time i had cramps the whole way through the 2ww.

but if anyone can tell me that they had light brown spotting on 10dpt please tell me. it's actually the last hope i've got.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Rosie hun...

...first a few 

and secondly, it could be implantation...check out this thread as there's some info re implantation and it also includes a couple of useful links...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Thinking of you and sending you loads & loads of positive thoughts & sticky vibes

                                   

       

Take care
Natasha xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

LOTS of people have had spotting and gone on to have BFPs hun 

Hugs and huge luck to you 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

rosie

keep positive hunnie...............this could be implantation hunnie, try and keep those positive thoughts .

keep us posted 

becca xxxxxx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Rosie

Just wanted to say hi.  Also, I'm on day 12 of my 2WW and test of Wednesday.  I had some spotting on day 10, and it seems that this can be quite normal.  It came on day 10 and left on day 10, and I've had no more since then - please God let it be implantation for both of us.

Thinking of you 

Lots of love - Carrie XX


----------



## amanda1 (May 19, 2007)

Hi Rosie
I know how you feel, i had given up all hope on Friday when i began spotting on day 8.  i cried all day   . But check out the link Natasha provided, this has really given me hope today.  Its day 11 for me now and I'm still spotting but hardly anything today and it is definitely not the same as my normal AF, it is lighter and coloured brown, which is how implantation bleeding is described.  I think all the FAB support I'm getting from all the ladies on FF is keeping me positive, hope i can pass some on to you     . Try and enjoy the rest your holiday it must be wonderful there.

Hope this is the same for you too Carrie - sounds like   Good luck for tomorrow testing
love, luck & baby dust
amanda
x


----------



## BecciMac (May 21, 2007)

Hi carrie and Amanda

You both sound as though your doing well. not like me i gave in at day 11 and did a test. I was lucky got the result i wanted, i have been testing daily since as cant take it in. Getting really bad cramps tonight but staying strong that its everything moving around to accommodate the changes required for pregnancy.

Any temptaitions yet to test early? It is better if you do test on official day, not like me!! 

Best of luck not much longer to wait now x

Becci xx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

thank you all so much for your support. i just wanted to write a very quick post before this internet voucher runs out to let you know af has not arrived as of yet.

will come back later tonight (after i've shaken the sand out of my bumcheeks) with a new internet voucher and, knowing my luck, my af. but here's hoping.

lots of love.

rosie

xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Routing for you Rosie honey


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Keeping fingers & toes crossed for a BFP for you hun

Lots of orangey good luck winging its way to you....






















               









































Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

any news Rosie? I've been checking daily and have everything firmly crossed for you!!!!

Rach x


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

yes i have news.

af is here.

but i just want to let you know that i am fine. not crying today or anything, which is good because we leave for our flight in 4 hours...

i'm bleeding really heavily now and lots of bad cramps but i've just bought some tampax and painkillers and do you know what? i'm going for a swim before i leave today. just a shame we can't ship some of those lovely dolphins in for me, special, like. 

because i think i deserve a kiss from a dolphin right now, don't you?

thank you all again for your support. i'll never be able to thank you enough for being here for me.

much love to all my fertility friends, i don't know what i'd do without you. good luck to you miss TC and mrs hope. i hope i've got the only negative result here. and i'm bleeding enough for all of us!

good luck, lovelies, and thank you once again. i'll be home tomorrow morning to check on your progress.

rosiebadgirl

xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Rosie, I am so very sorry honey, I am truly gutted for you


----------



## hh6134 (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Rosie, I am so sorry hun, take care and have a safe journey home xx

hh6134 xx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Rosie,
I am so so sorry babes about your evil AF, what a witch!
I hope you get home nice and safe....
Speak when you get home....
Love and Hugs
Elaine XXXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Rosie I am so very sorry    

I've been out at an offsite meeting all afternoon and been thinking of you (yes, it was boring meeting  ) and really hoping I'd be reading some good news...life is so f'ing unfair hun 

Safe journey home...

Take care
Natasha xxxx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

ROSIE

IM SO SORRY........

HOPE YOU GET HOME OK

REMEMBER WE ARE ALL HERE FOR YOU

XXXXXXXX


----------



## keeks (Jan 31, 2007)

Rosie,

I am so sorry, was hoping I would be the only one with a Bfn, It is always a killer but I did find I was a little bit less emtional and stressy this time which I can only put down to being on holiday when I had it done so hopefully the break will really have helped you out too.

Luck for next time.

keeks xxx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello there Girls. I have just been looking in. Just to see what it is like on the 2ww.
Rosie I'm sorry to hear the bad news. Also the fact you never got to swim with the dolphins. It would have been totally worth it if it was a  . I hope your flight Is okay. Or should I say went okay..
I think I will be Knicker checking the whole time...  God knows how you are feeling. I have been checking this thread for days. I will be thinking of you Take care. xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya girls....

Been watching the thread.... soooo sorry rosie  af's a b***h!! life is so unfair at times, hope u feel better soon 
MRShope: just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for test day hunny  i'm a day behind you... test on friday 


                              keep us all posted    sam xxx


----------



## barty1.. (Jun 1, 2006)

so sorry rosie, x x x xoonagh


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Just found this thread...oh Rosie hun, am so sorry. What can i say? It so sad to hear your news.

love Pobby xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh Rosie hun, just seen this thread and your news. Im really sorry.
Am here whenever you need a friend  

Sparkles x


----------

